# LATINS FINEST CC FIRST CRUISE NIGHT



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

flyer coming soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Orale, you know I'm there to support ur cc!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Orale, you know I'm there to support ur cc!



simon for sure player!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump. Let's do this thang. Chicken Wang


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Was up playas. Lets get this thang poppin like its no tomarrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

GOOD MORNING 2 U ALL!!!LATINS FINEST FAM...:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS GOIN TO BE CRACKIN. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You still have a month. Wait you only have a month. Lol. Just come down and chill out. Family event


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:run:OMG THERES ONLY A MONTH LEFT


ElProfeJose said:


> You still have a month. Wait you only have a month. Lol. Just come down and chill out. Family event


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump
*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup: what lowridin is all about


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow it


westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup: what lowridin is all about


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the bump. See u there


tdaddysd said:


> *bump
> *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up fam!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

The ski.duhhh. Lol 


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up fam!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr widow maker is a fool


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*:thumbsup:**EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U ALL THEN MUCH LOVE *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT HOMIES THANKS FER THE BUMP. KANT WAIT


JERRI said:


> *:thumbsup:**EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U ALL THEN MUCH LOVE *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Empires finest to the top!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

got some love from all the solo rider homies!!!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice day today. Can't complain. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t159/bigtroubles1/latinfinest-1.jpg


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumpp.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning bump. Playas


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer coming real soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We using the one that bigtroubles made


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where you guys at. Bump!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> We using the one that bigtroubles made


No we are using the one you made.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The date is Feb 25th. We will have live entertainment. Discounts on food. Jumper and plenty of parking. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump!*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump!*


Thanks big dog for the bump see you there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Was yup fam cant wait to have a gewd tyme at this event.TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump or jump???!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

What time is this going down???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> What time is this going down???


4 pm to ???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*L**ATINS FINEST CC FIRST CRUISE NIGHT*

_







FEB 25TH 2012 Richies Kitchen in Moreno Valley_ 
_







FEB 25TH 2012 Richies Kitchen in Moreno Valley_ *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning bump!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT


Yup


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

EVENING BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

SO WHAT'S UP.................we are all getting ready to have a great time


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump!!!



westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks fer the bump. see u there


RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin: TTT!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey thanks alot. Hope to be able to meet you there. 



oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our website..good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump*


What's up Terry. Thanks for the bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

49 FLEETLINE 
Newbie
Join Date
Jan 2012
Location
MORENO VALLEY
Car Club
SOLO RIDER
Posts
0
Cruise Night
For some reason i cant reply to thread, 
I'm a solo rider and will be there to support.......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Got you 49 fleet line. See u there homie.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt.


ElProfeJose said:


> 49 FLEETLINE
> Newbie
> Join Date
> Jan 2012
> ...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up. Shouts we start a roll call.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICKcc said:


>


Thanks for the bump. I hope you guys can make it.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bumpiti bump!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bumpiti bump!!


BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

so tell us mr grizley besides the bikinny contest what else is going down on the 25th????


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

roll call time? YES OR NO.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt to the top


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Thanks for the bump. I hope you guys can make it.


yea homie i look foward to going homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICKcc said:


> yea homie i look foward to going homie


Right on see you guys there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt to the top


What's up sporty. ..... TTT


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Right on see you guys there


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I say yes to the roll call


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets make one


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR LATINS FINEST CC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL..( FACEBOOK USERS)
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
7 SOLO RIDERS FROM OC AND LA..LOTS MORE TO COME.. TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CAN WE ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR LATINS FINEST CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> CAN WE ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up player. Thanks for the support!!! See u guys soon.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR LATINS FINEST CC


Thanks Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
7 SOLO RIDERS FROM OC AND LA..LOTS MORE TO COME..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey every one there is plenty of parking at the spot so just drive what ever you have. Doesn't have to be a lolo. Remember everyone is invited. Family oriented TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump from all the Homies from Ontario Classics and big dog Sporty!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

We need to add to the roll call. WHOS GOING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Add klassick cc from the. Cochela valley. !!!!! 


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL..( FACEBOOK USERS)
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. !!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

right on


KLASSICKcc said:


> yea homie i look foward to going homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
7 SOLO RIDERS FROM OC AND LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

49 FLEET LINE SOLO
BALDY LATINO SOLO


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

miklo add the homies from STYLISTICS IE!!!!! thanks 




JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


 x68 what up jose


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ke onda loco!!!!! text me fuu I lost all my contacts!!!!!!



***** 63 said:


> x68 what up jose


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

GOOD JOB MIKLO


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LET US KOW.TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C GONNA COME THRU AND SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt. will add u to the list when I get home.


FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C GONNA COME THRU AND SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


mr.widow-maker said:


> PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LOOKING good thanks to all clubs and solo riders for your support to all TTMFT see you guys Feb 25


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.X2


Mr. Grizzly said:


> LOOKING good thanks to all clubs and solo riders for your support to all TTMFT see you guys Feb 25


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COMEPLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey player. Just confirmed with Ontario classics. They will be coming out to the cruise. TTT. Miklo cam you add the 



mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COMEPLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

was yup every one. r u guys ready for this event


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> was yup every one. r u guys ready for this event


Only a couple of weeks left


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


ElProfeJose said:


> Only a couple of weeks left


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wow:


tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 432426
> *bump!!!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What up players.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 432426
> *bump!!!*


Wow. Nice GOT MILK LOL GT TTMFT


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

what lowridin is all about


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

LETS GET THIS THING POPPIN FINEST STYLE


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice! Can't wait. This might be the first event we take our new bike to. TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top latins finest


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT BRING IT HOMIES ALL IS WELCOMED. JUS NO AWARDS THIS GO AROUND.


melinayazmin said:


> Nice! Can't wait. This might be the first event we take our new bike to. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THANKS FER THE BUMP HOMIE SEE U SOON


Sporty67 said:


> To the top latins finest


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> THANKS FER THE BUMP HOMIE SEE U SOON


Cee u soon homie


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias el profejose for posting pics in tjtacos tacos thread


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

GOOD MONING FINEST FAM. CANT WAIT TIL THIS EVENT GETS CRACKIN.TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

melinayazmin said:


> Nice! Can't wait. This might be the first event we take our new bike to. TTT.


Hope to see a great turn out. Thanks for the support.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias el profejose for posting pics in tjtacos tacos thread


No problem player. I just wish I would have took more pics. Lol. But Simon any time sporty ya saves.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

You guys ready for the super bowl??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> You guys ready for the super bowl??


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Super bowl Sunday bump!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> No problem player. I just wish I would have took more pics. Lol. But Simon any time sporty ya saves.


Gracias


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Who made feria on the game????


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Zeeklo Add teh homies from RARECLASS IE to the roll call............TTT >>>>>>>>THANKS PLAYER<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COMEPLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COMEPLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Cant promise anything, but ROYAL FAMILIA cc will try to make out there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> Cant promise anything, but ROYAL FAMILIA cc will try to make out there.


Right on !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WAS UP !!!!! LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT Hope to see you all there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COMEPLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the solo riders out there that are coming out !!!! TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

page 9 already.ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Afternoon bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up guys. How the pareparations coming along??!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT ON THE VIDEO.ITS FIRME


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
9 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COMEPLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Roll call looking deep!!!! That's how everyone gets down. 



mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U kow it playa


ElProfeJose said:


> Roll call looking deep!!!! That's how everyone gets down.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

where da hoppers at


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


> where da hoppers at


We are just lay and play. !! Lol. Bring them.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where is every one???


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:dunno:


ElProfeJose said:


> Where is every one???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :dunno:


Asleep. Lol.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

What up


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> What up


Almost ready for Sunday!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LFPLAQUE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks firme Omar!!!! Gracias. 


OMAR TRECE said:


> LFPLAQUE by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumppp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. Hope to see the roll call longer. TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*a.m. bump*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


tdaddysd said:


> *a.m. bump*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's the word!!


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

*dam they doin it big:guns::fool2:*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's the word!!


*birds the word...lol*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders for your support see you all soon two more weeks


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

FOR SURE PLAYER!!!!!!





Mr. Grizzly said:


> Thanks to all the car clubs and solo riders for your support see you all soon two more weeks


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BUMBLE BEE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP


Thanks for the bump. Hopefully we see you guys real soon. TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's update the roll call.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

14 clubs showing love that's what I'm talking about. !!! TTT 


mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

cant wait to bring PURPLE HAZE OUT


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


[email protected] said:


> cant wait to bring PURPLE HAZE OUT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

wats yup chale.


chale63 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS GET TO PAGE 12 TODAY.TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LETS GET TO PAGE 12 TODAY.TTT


Lol. This fool.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Simon. Let's make this happen.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Done son!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt. Lets get this goin to the next


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Group bump??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

At skool bump


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump......*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup playa


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Just letting time pass us by.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

11pm bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going to bed bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

G night playa


ElProfeJose said:


> Going to bed bump.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump:drama:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


What's up sporty. Como les fue Ayer. ?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up sporty. Como les fue Ayer. ?


Went good foo we got more lighting but the breaker kept popping so we tapped of the gas station then it was on


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Went good foo we got more lighting but the breaker kept popping so we tapped of the gas station then it was on


. Orale. That's firme. Were gonna come thru next week unless something comes up.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



ElProfeJose said:


> *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :run:OMG THERES ONLY A MONTH LEFT


Now only 15 days !!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> . Orale. That's firme. Were gonna come thru next week unless something comes up.


Coo coo Jose ur show is almost here too


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Coo coo Jose ur show is almost here too


Simon its on Saturday the 25 th of this month.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Firme ima have my wife put it on the don't make no plans calendar


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMP
> View attachment 435461


25k gold.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Firme ima have my wife put it on the don't make no plans calendar


Lol. Simon lets see how that goes. Lol.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NUTHIN BUT THE FINEST


ElProfeJose said:


> 25k gold.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Time for the bump!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Time for the bump!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Going to bed bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

g morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up family and friends!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump..*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


What's up sporty. Buenos Dias. See you guys later on.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump..*


What's up terry. You gonna make it after your meeting ?? What you thinking about hoppos. ??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

14 clubs !!!! TTT. 



mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

HOPE THERES GOIN TO BE A BIG LOT TO PARK


ElProfeJose said:


> 14 clubs !!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> HOPE THERES GOIN TO BE A BIG LOT TO PARK


There is player. Don't trip!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. *GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


Thank you for the bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!


Joe thanks for the bump. See you guys soon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

any more clubs out there gonna come down and enjoy some good company and good food??????



mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump . Lets get this poppin


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

2 more weeks!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sup guys. Who's ready for this. Show of hands.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:boink: :wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> :boink: :wave:


Thanks Terry. As always showing love !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumpp


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Valentines day bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Qvo! Ttt


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES I.E will be there


Miklo handle it player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES I.E will be there


Unique thanks for the support and see you guys there.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Qvo! Ttt


Chambiando carnal. U? Watching the wittney Huston covarage


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt will be adding uniques ie to roll call. Wen i get home


ElProfeJose said:


> Miklo handle it player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD TIMES IE LO NUESTRO IE,LA EMPIRES FINEST CC NATIVE PRIDE CC TRAFFIC CC KLASSICK COCHELLA COCHELLA VALLEY VALLEY STYLISTICS IE CC FIRME CLASSICS CCFAMILY AFFAIR CC ONTARIO CLASSICS CC RARE CLASS IE CC LATIN LUXURY CC ROYAL FAMILA CC LOWRIDER STYLE BC UNIQUES IE SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA 12 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*BUMP...*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

sweet!cant wait:shh::x:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T T T LATINS FINESTC.C.:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT............



lowdude13 said:


> T T T LATINS FINESTC.C.:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

JUST AROUND THE CORNER:h5:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Sup player.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Cant wait


Player where is the roll call


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


mr.widow-maker said:


> GOOD TIMES IE LO NUESTRO IE,LA EMPIRES FINEST CC NATIVE PRIDE CC TRAFFIC CC KLASSICK COCHELLA COCHELLA VALLEY VALLEY STYLISTICS IE CC FIRME CLASSICS CCFAMILY AFFAIR CC ONTARIO CLASSICS CC RARE CLASS IE CC LATIN LUXURY CC ROYAL FAMILA CC LOWRIDER STYLE BC UNIQUES IE SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA 12 SOLO RIDERS


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*AM bump...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

bump ttt :ninja:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thankz for the bump


KLASSICKcc said:


> bump ttt :ninja:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thankz for the bump


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICKcc said:


> bump ttt :ninja:


What's up goofy??


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *AM bump...*


Sup terry.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> What's up goofy??


whats up dawg :h5:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICKcc said:


> whats up dawg :h5:


Working. Its slow. The rain is hurting us. Lol.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Working. Its slow. The rain is hurting us. Lol.


:sprint:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE CC/BC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

sup fellas bump!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THIS IS THE JAMMMMMM


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP


RUSTY 36 said:


> :biggrin:TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up its windy out here.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its a nice bright shiny day in yucaipa


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Were is everyone


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Were is everyone


Working. Holmes!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup its COMING


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Late night bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.






:thumbsup:*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The. 25!! Dont forget.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. We are almost there. Just another week.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up guys and galsssssssss.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE CC/BC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*TODAY!!!!! ITS GOING DOWN
25 clubs on roll call !!!!*
*lots of good food vendors !!!!
raffle !!!! *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP 3 HRS TILL CRUIZING TIME


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Going down next sat don't won't to miss out TTMFT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO IE,LA
EMPIRES FINEST CC
NATIVE PRIDE CC
TRAFFIC CC
KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
STYLISTICS IE CC
FIRME CLASSICS CC
FAMILY AFFAIR CC
ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
RARE CLASS IE CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
ROYAL FAMILA CC
LOWRIDER STYLE BC
UNIQUES IE CC/BC

SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..LOTS MORE TO COME


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> TTT


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP ERIC SEE YOU GUYS THERE ON SATURDAY..........


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I wanted to thanks all the homies from Cali styles for coming thru yesterday a week early hopefully we can see yor guys there next Saturday the 25th. The waitress today was like yeah they came in some bass as cars and all deep. Lol. Good impression.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ROLL CALL
> GOOD TIMES IE
> LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning. Bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

5 Days TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cant wait!!!!:wow: ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...:wave:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up guys. It's this Saturday. I went there last night to check out the place and it was really nice service and very clean.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

LET'S GET THIS CRACKING


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up guys. It's this Saturday. I went there last night to check out the place and it was really nice service and very clean.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

R we all just kicking it or will there b raffles, 50/50, or trophy's?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....


melinayazmin said:


> R we all just kicking it or will there b raffles, 50/50, or trophy's?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Going down next sat don't won't to miss out TTMFT


TO THE TOP LATINS FINEST. SEE YOU THERE LIL PRIMO:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

NIGHT BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bumb


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP LATINS FINEST. SEE YOU THERE LIL PRIMO:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

raffles 50/50 music and kick it lol



melinayazmin said:


> R we all just kicking it or will there b raffles, 50/50, or trophy's?


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...:wave:*


what up terry you coming thru??????????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bumb see you guys there!!!!!!!!!



lo nuestro said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TO THE TOP LATINS FINEST. SEE YOU THERE LIL PRIMO:wave:


Thanks primo and the traffic fam for your guys support see you guys sat can't wait for that traffic show


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*yea dawg i'll be there...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

4 MORE DAYS! !!!!!! uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

WE READY! !!


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

_bump for them low low's_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

KLASSICK CC said:


> _bump for them low low's_ :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *yea dawg i'll be there...*


Right on player. That's what's up.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

KLASSICK CC said:


> _bump for them low low's_ :thumbsup:


What's up play boyyy. You guys ready. Or getting there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
 1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge..... ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..​


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> What's up play boyyy. You guys ready. Or getting there.


simon cuzz getting reday homie :ninja:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


KLASSICK CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> simon cuzz getting reday homie :ninja:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the bump


Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TO THE TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT FOR THA HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks bro see you guys soon.....ttt



FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *TTT FOR THA HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump.....are you guys coming down???



Mr. Lo Lo said:


> *To the Top ! ! ! *​


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3 More Days


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Hourly bump.


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ TO ~THE ~ TOP~


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE BUMP. DIDNT GET TO GO TO YUR EVENT BUT MY BIKE WENT OUT TO REPPURPLE HAZE


JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~THE ~ TOP~


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP. DIDNT GET TO GO TO YUR EVENT BUT MY BIKE WENT OUT TO REPPURPLE HAZE


That's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good morning familia........finally got to know how to do this.....took a while but I'm here....


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good morning familia.....


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Good morning familia.....


What up homie see you Saturday :h5:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP. DIDNT GET TO GO TO YUR EVENT BUT MY BIKE WENT OUT TO REPPURPLE HAZE


DON'T TRIP BROTHA YOU GUYS DID ALOT FOR OUR MEMBER AND ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS.WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY .


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> DON'T TRIP BROTHA YOU GUYS DID ALOT FOR OUR MEMBER AND ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS.WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY .


Simon player. We just helping a brothaah out.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lunch time bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT SEE U THERE


JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> DON'T TRIP BROTHA YOU GUYS DID ALOT FOR OUR MEMBER AND ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS.WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY .


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave::worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Time for the 217 bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

227 bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep it on top.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Keep it on top.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

5 oclock bump. !!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

6:30 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

BumP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Was up see u guys on sat!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP WONT MAKE THIS ONE BUT WILL MAKE THE NEXT ONE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Night Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt. See yu there


Latin Luxury said:


> Was up see u guys on sat!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U rollin terry


tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U rollin terry


Simon player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DANG JOSE I DIDNT KOW U WERE TERRY


ElProfeJose said:


> Simon player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge..... ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA..​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DANG JOSE I DIDNT KOW U WERE TERRY


He told me fuu. And I you read the prior page maybe u would see it player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT 



mr.widow-maker said:


> *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge..... ROLL CALL
> 1. GOOD TIMES IE
> 2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> 3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

NO HABLA ENGLISH SENIOR PROOF


ElProfeJose said:


> He told me fuu. And I you read the prior page maybe u would see it player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> NO HABLA ENGLISH SENIOR PROOF


Lol !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Back to this event. It's gonna be a good one. There is all kinds of raffle prizes and also the spot ( richies kitchen) is gonna be giving away some good stuff too. So make sure you guys get some of those raffle tickets. That's the only way to get a prize.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Im bring like $50 in prizes to raffle off. ND thats jus me so BUY THOSE TICKETS


ElProfeJose said:


> Back to this event. It's gonna be a good one. There is all kinds of raffle prizes and also the spot ( richies kitchen) is gonna be giving away some good stuff too. So make sure you guys get some of those raffle tickets. That's the only way to get a prize.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*SAME HERE JUST ABOUT 50 .00 IN GREAT PRIZES!!!NOT INCLUDING EVERY1ELSE TTT LATINS FINESTC.C.*:yes::rofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


lowdude13 said:


> *SAME HERE JUST ABOUT 50 .00 IN GREAT PRIZES!!!NOT INCLUDING EVERY1ELSE TTT LATINS FINESTC.C.*:yes::rofl:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Phill post some pics. Player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i was gnn bump the topic but theirs too much red


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IIS THAT RIGHT DAY DAY


bigtroubles1 said:


> i was gnn bump the topic but theirs too much red


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

IS THIS BETTER FOR U DAY DAY


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i was gnn bump the topic but theirs too much red




*you know you're diggin the red dawg stop brippin...lol*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

lLOL.


tdaddysd said:


> *you know you're diggin the red dawg stop brippin...lol*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump!!!!!!!


bigtroubles1 said:


> i was gnn bump the topic but theirs too much red


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

thanks for the bump richard.....


baldylatino said:


> Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hes kinda weird??? 



tdaddysd said:


> *you know you're diggin the red dawg stop brippin...lol*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

que onda Omar?? you guys gonna make it out here?????? the home boy goofy and Klassick cc are gonna make the trip......




OMAR TRECE said:


> viejitosondiadosdone by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT for all the cochela valley car clubs especially to the homeboys from klassick cc and street kingz TTT. And of course to all the solos and IE car clubs that support our first cruise night. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Where's the roll call miklowwww


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top for latins finest on their first cruz hey Jose were celebrating my daughters bday same day I wont be able to be present I apologize homie I really wanted to be there hefa pulled a triumph card on me Spenca good luck on the cruz I know it will be a success to the top latins finest


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TOMORROW ITS ON!! SEE EVERYONE THERE


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge..... ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
17. STREET KINGS CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't trip sporty.....I know familia comes first....happy birthday to your little girl. (does this mean there is an after party). Lol. Jk!!! 



Sporty67 said:


> To the top for latins finest on their first cruz hey Jose were celebrating my daughters bday same day I wont be able to be present I apologize homie I really wanted to be there hefa pulled a triumph card on me Spenca good luck on the cruz I know it will be a success to the top latins finest


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning bump. It's tomorrow.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

811 bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
17. STREET KINGS CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

TTT TOMAROW IS THE DAY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Man 17 car clubs. That's strong. That's just the ones that got on the roll call. IM SURE THERE IS PLENTY OF PARKIJG AND PLENTY OF ROOM FOR EVERYONE.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> WHATS UP WONT MAKE THIS ONE BUT WILL MAKE THE NEXT ONE


I just saw this. What's up player. Jk. Don't trip.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
> FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

HELL YEA.TTT


mr.widow-maker said:


> *ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge..... ROLL CALL
> 1. GOOD TIMES IE
> 2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
> 3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> HELL YEA.TTT


TTMFT can't wait


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Will b ther....carnales


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TO THE TOP.SEE U THERE


dreamer1 said:


> Will b ther....carnales[TO THE TOP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bump...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> bump...


TTT thanks for the bump.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Its almost here


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Wornt able to finish my ride but ill be taking my sons lowrider bike


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

UNIQUES said:


> Wornt able to finish my ride but ill be taking my sons lowrider bike


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


UNIQUES said:


> Wornt able to finish my ride but ill be taking my sons lowrider bike


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the bump


DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ITS GOIN DWN TOMARROW.R U ALL READY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bumbummp TTMFT can't wait


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

HEY WHEN IS THIS EVENT LOL JK // SRRY I WRK TOMORROW GUYS BUT ILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> HEY WHEN IS THIS EVENT LOL JK // SRRY I WRK TOMORROW GUYS BUT ILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT


WOW FOR REALS LOL JK we know you work playa send the good spirit


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LET THE WIFE DRIVE PURPLE RAIN! 


bigtroubles1 said:


> HEY WHEN IS THIS EVENT LOL JK // SRRY I WRK TOMORROW GUYS BUT ILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

24 HRS,5 MIN,13 SEC, 08 TENTHS UNTIL THE SHOW GETS ON AND CRACKING


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> HEY WHEN IS THIS EVENT LOL JK // SRRY I WRK TOMORROW GUYS BUT ILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT


hey bro just call in sick!!!:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Im down!!!lets do this:h5:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:rofl:


lowdude13 said:


> hey bro just call in sick!!!:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge








..... ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
17. STREET KINGS CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

SWEET CANT WAIT!!!!!:x::yes:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


lowdude13 said:


> SWEET CANT WAIT!!!!!:x::yes:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 24 HRS,5 MIN,13 SEC, 08 TENTHS UNTIL THE SHOW GETS ON AND CRACKING


Release the cracking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

JERRI said:


> *:thumbsup:**EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW R SUPPORT SEE U ALL THEN MUCH LOVE *


hey girl thanks!!see u guys up there!:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMPP
> View attachment 441775
> [/f QUOTE]fuckin sweet!!!:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

PLEASE POST YOUR CAR CLUB NAME ON HERE SO WE CAN ADD U TO THE ROLL CALL LIST IF YOU ARE COMING


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lowdude13 said:


> hey bro just call in sick!!!:yes: :thumbsup:


SOUNDS EASY


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
17. STREET KINGS CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

THATS CRENSHAW ON SUN.that hopper!!:yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUT WILL HE DO IT!:dunno:


bigtroubles1 said:


> SOUNDS EASY


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> THATS CRENSHAW ON SUN.that hopper!!:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> SOUNDS EASY


thimk bout it!!!:shh:


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

Ill be there.ttt


----------



## 8treycutty (Dec 30, 2008)

Champagne fleetwood black spokes. I call it dickies & chucks.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> SOUNDS EASY


Just have them transfer all the calls to your cell phone. U know u get unlimited nights and weekends.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL
1. GOOD TIMES IE
2. LO NUESTRO IE,LA
3. EMPIRES FINEST CC
4. NATIVE PRIDE CC
5. TRAFFIC CC
6. KLASSICK COCHELLA VALLEY
7. STYLISTICS IE CC
8. FIRME CLASSICS CC
9. FAMILY AFFAIR CC
10. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
11. RARE CLASS IE CC
12. LATIN LUXURY CC
13. ROYAL FAMILA CC
14. LOWRIDER STYLE BC
15. UNIQUES IE CC/BC
16. SICK SIDE HD CC
17. STREET KINGS CC
18. ASSASSINS (818) CC
SOLO RIDER FROM ARIZONA
12 SOLO RIDERS FROM IE,OC,LA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


8treycutty said:


> Ill be there.ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

HEY MR, WIDOW MAKER IS DREAMER DOWN WITH US 2OMORROW!!!:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> HEY MR, WIDOW MAKER IS DREAMER DOWN WITH US 2OMORROW!!!:dunno:


I read that he was.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

is showing yup carlos. carlos will be showing


lowdude13 said:


> HEY MR, WIDOW MAKER IS DREAMER DOWN WITH US 2OMORROW!!!:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Let's get a good night sleep and be great hosts tomorrow


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The homie Omar cancelled his cruise in cochella valley to try to drive more traffic down to this event. TTT to all my homies in the cochella valley.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> I read that he was.


KOOL BRO!! t~t~t~:x:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ITS ALMOST HERE:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats some distance


ElProfeJose said:


> The homie Omar cancelled his cruise in cochella valley to try to drive more traffic down to this event. TTT to all my homies in the cochella valley.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thats some distance


Yup. Big ups to all the clubs out there. Big ups to the homies from the IE!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

HOW MANY HOURS LEFThno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


ElProfeJose said:


> Yup. Big ups to all the clubs out there. Big ups to the homies from the IE!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

13hrs 33min 8sec 6tenths


Lolophill13 said:


> HOW MANY HOURS LEFThno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good night bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Good night bump


TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Good morning.TODAY IS THE DAY.TTT SEE U THERE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*LET'S GET OUR CRUZ ON PEEP'S*








*
*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Today. Is the day come out and check us out.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Top


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Today. Is the day come out and check us out.


 DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR RAFFLE MONEY! !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> DON'T FORGET TO BRING YOUR RAFFLE MONEY! !!!


O yeah. $1A TICKET OR $5 FOR 7 TICKETS AND THAT'S ON BOTH. 50/50 AND THE PRIZES. TTT.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Keep it on top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LETS GET CRACKIN


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP!!!!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*its goin down tonight people!!!*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*tonight !!!*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup: ALMOST TIME :thumbsup:kp


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

See u there


tdaddysd said:


> *its goin down tonight people!!!*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

hello spammers


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> hello spammers


*lol...*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

3MORE HR


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wats yup dayday. Yur gunna miss a good one


bigtroubles1 said:


> hello spammers


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Today. Is the day come out and check us out.


DON'T MISS IT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bumpp.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

30 pages. Wooo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0558 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


_*ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Still at work I hear you guys are having a good time. 





OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0558 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _*ON THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Still at work. I know you guys are having a good time.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

TO BAD I MISSED YOU HOMIE PERO YOUR GUY'S ARE FIRME GENTE I'LL BE POSTING PICS SOON WE HAD A BLAST NICE RIDES IN THE IE HOPE TO KICK IT NEXT TIME BRO. 



PICS SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks player I'm really glad you guys made out here thanks player. And thanks for the compliment on my family. That's what we are all familia 



OMAR TRECE said:


> TO BAD I MISSED YOU HOMIE PERO YOUR GUY'S ARE FIRME GENTE I'LL BE POSTING PICS SOON WE HAD A BLAST NICE RIDES IN THE IE HOPE TO KICK IT NEXT TIME BRO.
> 
> 
> 
> PICS SOON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0691 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr

*STYLISTIC'S A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF THE LATIN'S FINEST CRUISE NIGHT BOMB FOOD AND GOOD PEOPLE OUT IN THE IE I TALKED TO ALMOST EVERY CLUB OUT THERE !!! Q-VO TO ANDY JOE VAGO FROM GOODTIMES MIGUEL FROM TRAFFIC AND ***** AND THE HOMIE WITH THE BAD ASS CADDIE YOU GUY'S ARE SOME FIRME GENTE THE DOOR'S IN OUR VALLE ARE ALWAY'S OPEN HOMIE'S GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG Q-VO TO LATIN'S FINEST FOR PUTTING IT DOWN! 


Q-VOLE PROFE NEXT TIME CARNAL LUNCH ON ME ESE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0697 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0723 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0714 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0783 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0811 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol Simon I'm glad you guys had a good time and thanks for coming down to see what LATINS finest is all about. And simon I'll take you up on the lunch u just don't know ke I'm a fat mother fucker. Lol. 



OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0691 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr
> 
> *STYLISTIC'S A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF THE LATIN'S FINEST CRUISE NIGHT BOMB FOOD AND GOOD PEOPLE OUT IN THE IE I TALKED TO ALMOST EVERY CLUB OUT THERE !!! Q-VO TO ANDY JOE VAGO FROM GOODTIMES MIGUEL FROM TRAFFIC AND ***** AND THE HOMIE WITH THE BAD ASS CADDIE YOU GUY'S ARE SOME FIRME GENTE THE DOOR'S IN OUR VALLE ARE ALWAY'S OPEN HOMIE'S GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG Q-VO TO LATIN'S FINEST FOR PUTTING IT DOWN!
> 
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0779 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol Simon I'm glad you guys had a good time and thanks for coming down to see what LATINS finest is all about. And simon I'll take you up on the lunch u just don't know ke I'm a fat mother fucker. Lol.


*​ALL GOOD PROFE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0930 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0958 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


IMG_0968 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_0982 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol Simon I'm glad you guys had a good time and thanks for coming down to see what LATINS finest is all about. And simon I'll take you up on the lunch u just don't know ke I'm a fat mother fucker. Lol.


 have a real good time jose hopefully I get to see you on the next 1 homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol Simon I'm glad you guys had a good time and thanks for coming down to see what LATINS finest is all about. And simon I'll take you up on the lunch u just don't know ke *I'm a fat mother fucker*. Lol.


:yes:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0930 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


 it was nice seeing you omar at the latins finest cruise night thanks for the badass flikas


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Wats yup dayday. Yur gunna miss a good one


i dobnt feel so bad, hosay didnt make it. we gtta make our money young man


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :yes:


Y u hating flacko


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you all for comin out. We had a blast. Pics w%ll be uploaded.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Y u hating flacko


im not gordito


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i dobnt feel so bad, hosay didnt make it. we gtta make our money young man


Player I feel terrible about it. But you know sometimes we are there in spirit. And as long as everyone else has a good and safe time. That's all that matters.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thank you all for comin out. We had a blast. Pics w%ll be uploaded.


my CHAPTER SAID THEY HAD A *GOODTIME*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> im not gordito


Flacko = skinny ass


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> it was nice seeing you omar at the latins finest cruise night thanks for the badass flikas


That fuu gets down.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

***** 63 said:


> have a real good time jose hopefully I get to see you on the next 1 homie


Simon ***** I tried to get away from work it didnt quiet go that way.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Player I feel terrible about it. But you know sometimes we are there in spirit. And as long as everyone else has a good and safe time. That's all that matters.


YA :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> my CHAPTER SAID THEY HAD A *GOODTIME*


That's all that matters player


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Flacko = skinny ass


I KNOW WHAT FLACKO MEANS ESE. I DNT NEED A SPANISH COURSE .. U SAID Y AM I HATING, AND I SAID IM NOT GORDITO.. AS IM NOT HATING FAT ASS :roflmao:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Like that orrright Wey. A player trying to make sure you know spanish and you all like hell naaaah. I know this shit. 

.


bigtroubles1 said:


> I KNOW WHAT FLACKO MEANS ESE. I DNT NEED A SPANISH COURSE .. U SAID Y AM I HATING, AND I SAID IM NOT GORDITO.. AS IM NOT HATING FAT ASS :roflmao:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> Like that's orrright Wey.


:ninja:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

***** 63 said:


> it was nice seeing you omar at the latins finest cruise night thanks for the badass flikas


SIMON BRO ANYTIME SEE YOU NEXT TIME BRO!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> :ninja:


Yur a fool.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pics omar. TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

<a href="http://s151.photobucket.com/albums/s150/OMAR_13_2007/FEB2012/?action=view&current


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigtroubles1 ( SEXY )
ElProfeJose+( GORDITO)
mr.widow-maker+( DENNIS THE MENACE)


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> bigtroubles1 ( SEXY )
> ElProfeJose+( GORDITO)
> mr.widow-maker+( DENNIS THE MENACE)
> [/QUOTELOL.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> bigtroubles1 ( SONSO )
> ElProfeJose+( GORDITO)
> mr.widow-maker+( DENNIS THE MENACE)


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)
ElProfeJose OMAR TRECE+


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

What's up Omar!!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Big shoutout FOR VALLE DE CHOCHELLA FOR COMIN OUT.


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Yur a fool.


What up Jose, I have to say this was a really nice turn out, overall was a really good event. Congrats to Latin's Finest on great turn out..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

GREAT TURN OUT LATIN'S FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD TO KICK IT WITH MY PRIMOS


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

eric0425 said:


> What up Jose, I have to say this was a really nice turn out, overall was a really good event. Congrats to Latin's Finest on great turn out..


Eric thak you and the rest of the STYLISTICS for comming out. you know with out the support of all you guys this event would have sucked. Lol. Tanks for coming thru.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GREAT TURN OUT LATIN'S FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD TO KICK IT WITH MY PRIMOS


I HEARD THAT BIG TRAFFIC WAS INTHE HOUSE. THANKS FOR SHOWING US LOVE. SEE YOU GUYS AT UR SHOW. TTT


----------



## eric0425 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>





OMAR TRECE said:


> SIMON BRO ANYTIME SEE YOU NEXT TIME BRO!



Thx Omar as always you always take some great pics


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

eric0425 said:


> Thx Omar as always you always take some great pics


THANK'S BRO THE GIRL'S COME FIRST WHEN THEY GROW UP THERE GONNA THANK YOU FOR SPENDING TIME WITH THEM BRO I TOOK THE FAM WITH ME THIS TIME SEE YOU SOON. I HOPE I SEE YOUR RIDE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW STOP BY COACHELLA VALLEY THREAD AND SHOW SOME LOVE BROTHER!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

From the entire LATINS finest family. I wanted to thank all of you that came out and for those who couldn't make it like me see you guys at the next one. Big shout out to the homeboy Greg with the gold 52 sorry this is the second time that I miss you player thanks for coming out. I really want to thank all the solo riders out ther that were able to make it out here.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Big shoutout FOR VALLE DE CHOCHELLA FOR COMIN OUT.


ANYTIME GREAT FOOD AND THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HOSPITALITY IT'S GOOD TO GO OUT OF TOWN AND GET THE LOVE WE GET ON LAYITLOW GOOD CHATTING WITH YOU GUY'S VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

.x2


ElProfeJose said:


> From the entire LATINS finest family. I wanted to thank all of you that came out and for those who couldn't make it like me see you guys at the next one. Big shout out to the homeboy Greg with the gold 52 sorry this is the second time that I miss you player thanks for coming out. I really want to thank all the solo riders out ther that were able to make it out here.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I was there in spirit. Glad it all turned out well. I am reading responses from a hotel room in Dallas baby. Be home on monday.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


OMAR TRECE said:


> ANYTIME GREAT FOOD AND THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HOSPITALITY IT'S GOOD TO GO OUT OF TOWN AND GET THE LOVE WE GET ON LAYITLOW GOOD CHATTING WITH YOU GUY'S VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DAM. U DJ ALL THE WAY OUT THERE


djmikethecholodj said:


> I was there in spirit. Glad it all turned out well. I am reading responses from a hotel room in Dallas baby. Be home on monday.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> ANYTIME GREAT FOOD AND THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HOSPITALITY IT'S GOOD TO GO OUT OF TOWN AND GET THE LOVE WE GET ON LAYITLOW GOOD CHATTING WITH YOU GUY'S VALLE DE COACHELLA TTT


Simon player. You know we got you. It's all brother hood player. We are all in love with our carruchas.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*BIG THANKS TO OMAR FOR THE GREAT PICS SEE U ON MARCH FOR THE BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I was there in spirit. Glad it all turned out well. I am reading responses from a hotel room in Dallas baby. Be home on monday.


Mike as always showing us luv. Simon player don't trip. See you soon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> *BIG THANKS TO OMAR FOR THE GREAT PICS SEE U ON MARCH FOR THE BIKE AND PEDAL SHOW*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


*
THANK'S BRO SHOW SOME LOVE ON COACHELLA VALLEY TOPIC AND THE BIKE SHOW THANK'S!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTHANK YOU ALL FOR COMIN OUT. WE COULDENT OF DONE IT WTH OUT U ALL. TTT UNIQUES,TRAFFIC,STYLISTICS,LO NUESTRO, LATIN LUXURY,DEVOTIONS,EMPIRES FINEST,VIEJITOS,STREET KINGS,GOOD TIMES,DUKES,NATIVE PRIDE,AND MANY MORE.TTT SEE U GUYS REAL SOON.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


We need to get you a better Camara. Thanks for the videos player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U CAN PUT ME ON YUR PHONE PLAN PLAYA. I KOW U MAKE THAT $ LIKE THAT


ElProfeJose said:


> We need to get you a better Camara. Thanks for the videos player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTHANK YOU ALL FOR COMIN OUT. WE COULDENT OF DONE IT WTH OUT U ALL. TTT UNIQUES,TRAFFIC,STYLISTICS,LO NUESTRO, LATIN LUXURY,DEVOTIONS,EMPIRES FINEST,VIEJITOS,STREET KINGS,GOOD TIMES,DUKES,NATIVE PRIDE,AND MANY MORE.TTT SEE U GUYS REAL SOON.


TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> U CAN PUT ME ON YUR PHONE PLAN PLAYA. I KOW U MAKE THAT $ LIKE THAT


Then I would claim ur ass as a dependent. Lol.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YUR PHONE BILL WOULD DROP


ElProfeJose said:


> Then I would claim ur ass as a dependent. Lol.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*SOME PICS*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> YUR PHONE BILL WOULD DROP


Lol. Sure. It would.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

WE WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> IMG_0691 by OMAR3CE1, on Flic
> 
> *STYLISTIC'S A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF THE LATIN'S FINEST CRUISE NIGHT BOMB FOOD AND GOOD PEOPLE OUT IN THE IE I TALKED TO ALMOST EVERY CLUB OUT THERE !!! Q-VO TO ANDY JOE VAGO FROM GOODTIMES MIGUEL FROM TRAFFIC AND ***** AND THE HOMIE WITH THE BAD ASS CADDIE YOU GUY'S ARE SOME FIRME GENTE THE DOOR'S IN OUR VALLE ARE ALWAY'S OPEN HOMIE'S GOOD LOOKING OUT BIG Q-VO TO LATIN'S FINEST FOR PUTTING IT DOWN!
> 
> ...



Q-VO OMAR THIS IS RUBEN FROM ~ STYLISTICS ~ WITH THE CADDI ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ IT WAS FIRME MEETING YOU AND GRACIAS FOR THE FLIKAS.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*it was a good turn out props to LATINS FINEST!!!*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

tdaddysd said:


> *it was a good turn out props to LATINS FINEST!!!*


*THANKS BRO. IT WAS GREAT TO SEE FRIENDS AND FAMILY HAVING A GOOD TIME *:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> *it was a good turn out props to LATINS FINEST!!!*


Thanks terry. See you guys soon


----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: from GOODTIMES I.E


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> Q-VO OMAR THIS IS RUBEN FROM ~ STYLISTICS ~ WITH THE CADDI ~ COUNTY BLUES ~ IT WAS FIRME MEETING YOU AND GRACIAS FOR THE FLIKAS.












*​HIT ME UP SO I CAN SHOT THE 65 AFTER THE COLOR SAND AND BUFF HOMIE!*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

oldslow85 said:


> :thumbsup: from GOODTIMES I.E


Thanks Goodtimes. Glad oh guys could make it.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> *SOME PICS*
> View attachment 442264
> View attachment 442265


_*
DAMN I MISSED THE 58!!!!!! NEXT TIME ILL STICK AROUND!*_


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

lol ya ves wey pa ke te ivas temprano lol.......don't feel bad player I missed it all............



OMAR TRECE said:


> _*
> DAMN I MISSED THE 58!!!!!! NEXT TIME ILL STICK AROUND!*_


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT FOR LATINS FINEST CC&BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup: thanks for comin out


67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> TTT FOR LATINS FINEST CC&BC


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GREAT TURN OUT LATIN'S FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD TO KICK IT WITH MY PRIMOS


Thanks primo for coming through can't wait for that traffic show


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't wait for the next one TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Word. ....


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks like I missed out again...


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Looks like I missed out again...


Another one coming soon


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U COULDA CAME IN A EVERYDAY CAR HOMIE


baldylatino said:


> Looks like I missed out again...


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANK'S FOR HAVEING US THERE IT WAS JUST COLD OUT THERE BUT GOOD FOOD U GUY'S HAD A VERY GOOD TRUN OUT TO THE TOP LATINS FINEST MUCH LOVE FROM ALL EMPIRE'S FINEST CC MEMBER'S *


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

wWE COULDENT OF A HAD A GREAT SUCESS IF IT WASENT FOR THE REST OF THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY TO TAKE TIMES AWAY TO COME OUT ND REPRESENT


JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC HAD A GOOD TIME THANK'S FOR HAVEING US THERE IT WAS JUST COLD OUT THERE BUT GOOD FOOD U GUY'S HAD A VERY GOOD TRUN OUT TO THE TOP LATINS FINEST MUCH LOVE FROM ALL EMPIRE'S FINEST CC MEMBER'S *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Well said player. 




mr.widow-maker said:


> wWE COULDENT OF A HAD A GREAT SUCESS IF IT WASENT FOR THE REST OF THE LOWRIDER COMUNITY TO TAKE TIMES AWAY TO COME OUT ND REPRESENT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Looks like I missed out again...


A there will be a next time. Don't trip player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

R WE GOIN TO KEEP THIS TREAD ND LET IT CONTINUE FOR THE NXT CRUIZE NIGHT ND HAVE THE MODERATOR CHANGE THE NAME AND DATE TO IT?? OR MAKE A NEW ONE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> R WE GOIN TO KEEP THIS TREAD ND LET IT CONTINUE FOR THE NXT CRUIZE NIGHT ND HAVE THE MODERATOR CHANGE THE NAME AND DATE TO IT?? OR MAKE A NEW ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> R WE GOIN TO KEEP THIS TREAD ND LET IT CONTINUE FOR THE NXT CRUIZE NIGHT ND HAVE THE MODERATOR CHANGE THE NAME AND DATE TO IT?? OR MAKE A NEW ONE


I think keep it player


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT SOUNDS GOOD.JUS GOT TO GET THE NXT ONE AND THE DATE AND ILL GET IT CHANGED OVER


ElProfeJose said:


> I think keep it player


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT SOUNDS GOOD.JUS GOT TO GET THE NXT ONE AND THE DATE AND ILL GET IT CHANGED OVER


Simon.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WE R GETTING A NEW DATE sECURED.TTT


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS had a real good time. Good location, plenty of room, nice turn out. Hope you guys do another one. Only thing that sucks is the mo-valley police station is a block away. If it was at a donut shop, they be chilling with us too. Ha!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS had a real good time. Good location, plenty of room, nice turn out. Hope you guys do another one. Only thing that sucks is the mo-valley police station is a block away. If it was at a donut shop, they be chilling with us too. Ha!


True true....


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS had a real good time. Good location, plenty of room, nice turn out. Hope you guys do another one. Only thing that sucks is the mo-valley police station is a block away. If it was at a donut shop, they be chilling with us too. Ha!


Lol. The crown Vic's were getting chrome undies that's y they did t show up. Lol. And the winchels donuts parking lot is too small. It's only made to fit 10 cruisers with the doors open.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Pics coming today. The homeboy Greg with the good 49 took some flimsy for me thanks player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

right on homie. glad u made it


bigdoughnuts said:


> ROYAL FAMILIA c.c. / ROYAL HYDRAULICS had a real good time. Good location, plenty of room, nice turn out. Hope you guys do another one. Only thing that sucks is the mo-valley police station is a block away. If it was at a donut shop, they be chilling with us too. Ha!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

those bombs that u were tlkin bout never showed yup playa


ElProfeJose said:


> Pics coming today. The homeboy Greg with the good 49 took some flimsy for me thanks player.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. GRIZZLY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


What's up sporty What it do.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> those bombs that u were tlkin bout never showed yup playa


Really. I thought they would.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. GRIZZLY


Happy burff day player


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Make shure to bump our car wash thread on ahows and events


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MR. GRIZZLY


X2 HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRIMO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*


PURO PINCHI WIRIWIRI POST PIC'S NINJAS HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!



*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

ENY PICKS OF THE BIKES


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

CITY CRUISERS1 by OMAR3CE1, on Flickr


*
TELL FRANK OMAR SENT YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOW'S IN INDIO (VALLE DE COACHELLA) NOTE: NOT MY CLUB BUT GOT TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO MY VALLE!!!!!!!!!
THE SOONER YOU SIGN UP THE BETTER CHANCE TO POST UP INDOORS! GRACIAS! O13
*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOOD TIME @THIS EVENT RAN A LIL LATE BUT STILL MADE IT TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT. THANKS OMAR


OMAR TRECE said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

cant wait 4 the next one


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

hey player im no spelling bee champ but your signature spell check that mother fucker............heep


[email protected] said:


> bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

just like I threatened to post some pictures I wasn't even there but ya'll know that dont stop me lol


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT..THE FOOD WAS GOOD ..NICE SPOT WITH ALOT OF ROOM ..THANKS I HAD A COOL TIME ..MAYBE NEXT TIME I CAN STAY LONGER WHEN MY RIDE IS READY.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

RIDES3 said:


> IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT..THE FOOD WAS GOOD ..NICE SPOT WITH ALOT OF ROOM ..THANKS I HAD A COOL TIME ..MAYBE NEXT TIME I CAN STAY LONGER WHEN MY RIDE IS READY.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt for the extra pics.any of the lowrider bikes


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

looked like a good event. when r we having another


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTmFT


[email protected] said:


> looked like a good event. when r we having another


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

I missed a good cruise !.. Can't wait for the next one:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea homie. We will be postin the new one soon


guss68imp said:


> I missed a good cruise !.. Can't wait for the next one:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB will behaving a carwash on march 3 at RITCHIES KITCHEN 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. We are trying to raise enough money so we can invest in getting plaques for the kids to put on the bikes. so bring all your DIRTY RIDES OUT and get them washed yup shinging so u can be lookin fresh flyin down the road.TIMES ARE FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

GOOD MORNING BUMP.TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL said:


> *FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOOD TIME @THIS EVENT RAN A LIL LATE BUT STILL MADE IT TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:*


thanks family affair 4 ur support!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB will behaving a carwash on march 3 at RITCHIES KITCHEN 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. We are trying to raise enough money so we can invest in getting plaques for the kids to put on the bikes. so bring all your DIRTY RIDES OUT and get them washed yup shinging so u can be lookin fresh flyin down the road.TIMES ARE FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM.:thumbsup::thumbsup:​LATINS FINEST BC
































































​


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:bowrofl:


ElProfeJose said:


> hey player im no spelling bee champ but your signature spell check that mother fucker............heep


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

sweet mr>widow maker!!!!!:yes:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cant wait to get yur bike rolling aswell


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKS LIKE WE MAY HAVE A DATE! SO BE READY..MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> LOOKS LIKE WE MAY HAVE A DATE! SO BE READY..MORE INFO WILL BE COMING SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

4 PAGE BUMP


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965 (Oct 24, 2010)

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

So whatever happend to the Carne asada or picnic at the park........????????????


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> So whatever happend to the Carne asada or picnic at the park........????????????


set it homie all bring the grill & some carne!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


What's up player. Thanks for the bump.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> So whatever happend to the Carne asada or picnic at the park........????????????


I though we were going to the lake. ???? On a Sunday????? Prefff one that I'm off.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the finest.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

2am bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 2am bump


Wake your ass up bump.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

U wake yo ass yup


ElProfeJose said:


> Wake your ass up bump.


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm ther for the Carne asada when n where Carnales....I'm down


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

My house playa sunday after best of friends bike show. Parting after show


dreamer1 said:


> I'm ther for the Carne asada when n where Carnales....I'm down


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WILL B THERE!!!!:rimshot:


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

HAVE YOU SET A DATE FOR THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT?


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Cruise nite or latins finest 1st car show.....??????


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Cruise nite or latins finest 1st car show.....??????


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

I think they figured a date in april? But dont hld me on it


49 FLEETLINE said:


> HAVE YOU SET A DATE FOR THE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT?


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> I think they figured a date in april? But dont hld me on it


COOL


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for the bump 49 fleet line and Ontairo Classic CC next cruise night April 28 flyer coming soon


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

APRIl 28 ITS GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKING AGAIN!!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:ITS GOING DOWN IN APRIL SAVE THAT DATE!!!!:naughty:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*WHATS THE DATE???????????

*


lowdude13 said:


> :wave:ITS GOING DOWN IN APRIL SAVE THAT DATE!!!!:naughty:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH GREAT *ANOTHER* CRUISE NIGHT I CAN'T GO TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lolophill13 said:


> APRIl 28 ITS GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKING AGAIN!!!


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 49 FLEETLINE (Jan 10, 2012)

COUNT ME IN...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

ITS NOT A SUNDAY?? DAM TTT ITS GOIN DOWN 


ElProfeJose said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHH GREAT *ANOTHER* CRUISE NIGHT I CAN'T GO TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chale63 (Feb 5, 2012)

whats yup fam.TTT SEE U HERE AT THIS ON


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ITS NOT A SUNDAY?? DAM TTT ITS GOIN DOWN


Nope it's on a Saturday. And I work that Saturday from 1 to 9. But most likely I won't get out until like 1030. So I guess yu guys have fun and good luck with this one hopefully its as successfull as the other one. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lolophill13 said:


> APRIl 28 ITS GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKING AGAIN!!!


TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump it. !!!!! And I'm not talking about the beats.


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT'


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt weres the flyer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

:dunno:



mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt weres the flyer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

whats up play boy you gonna try to make it to this one...............sorry carnal Im not gonna make it I work every saturday and cant make it to any event I know its bull shit,right but hey its life!!!!!!!!!!STAY UP PLAYER KLASSICK CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!! VALLE DE COCHELA YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!



KLASSICK CC said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> whats up play boy you gonna try to make it to this one...............sorry carnal Im not gonna make it I work every saturday and cant make it to any event I know its bull shit,right but hey its life!!!!!!!!!!STAY UP PLAYER KLASSICK CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!! VALLE DE COCHELA YOU KNOW IT!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT'S UP CUZZ...YEAH U KNOW IT...JUST CHILLEN HOMIE LIVING THAT HIGH LIFE...THATS WAT'S UP CUZZ TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Lolophill13 said:


> APRIl 28 ITS GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKING AGAIN!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------

